# Question on lice...



## Fainters25 (May 27, 2015)

I have a few does and kids (who are around 6 weeks old). I noticed a couple kids itching some a couple weeks ago. No visible signs of anything at that point but they were on close quarters still. I had the ultra boss insecticide pour-on already, so decided to treat as precaution. I did the second dose this week at 2.5 weeks. Saw what appears to be nits on a couple kids. Still don't see any lice. The kids appear to be healthy and not lethargic. Does anyone have any recommendations? Should it be OK since I already treated? Is there any way to get the nits off the fur? Thank you!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You should be able to brush them off.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep.


----------

